# Welshman



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

United Towing Co/s tug photographed at Greenock in 1976 when engaged on North Sea oil work.Built at Selby by Cochrane/s in 1966.
In the background,new Panamax bulker JALAVIHAR for Scindia is seen going out on trials from Lithgow/s yard.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

This tug is still in service under pan.flag .after four changing name now his
new name is KOCHAB of Gold Star Marine.


----------



## kingwasgonee (Mar 20, 2006)

Fairfield said:


> United Towing Co/s tug photographed at Greenock in 1976 when engaged on North Sea oil work.Built at Selby by Cochrane/s in 1966.
> In the background,new Panamax bulker JALAVIHAR for Scindia is seen going out on trials from Lithgow/s yard.


I was in the sister ship scotsman, skipper freddie fletcher, same year statesman towed out brent spar, the mate was lying dave rogers,chief was kenny bishop ,sec tony taylor ,cook mally franklin,a good shipmate,


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

kingwasgonee said:


> I was in the sister ship scotsman, skipper freddie fletcher, same year statesman towed out brent spar, the mate was lying dave rogers,chief was kenny bishop ,sec tony taylor ,cook mally franklin,a good shipmate,


I was on the Scotsman around about that time with (the late) Fred Fletcher. I know all those guys you mentoned. I was mate on that ship for three years. Kenny Bishop was a skipper (fred's back to back) his brother John was the chief engineer.
Ray Jordan


----------

